# 11/22 and its 63* out.....



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

with a tornado warning to the south....and Im bringing my plow home! What is wrong with this picture??????


----------



## nfisch (Feb 28, 2010)

I did the same thing yesterday, had the window down with the plow on.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

That won't last. 10 degrees this morning in Central MN. It's comin' your way boys.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

It's been really nice here for over a week. We have only had a few day's of cold weather so far.. i hope when it gets cold we get pounded with snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Cold is moving south. 70* yesterday and 30 today!


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Send it this way!


----------



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

*33* less today....*

thats more like it. We will probably see rain in the southern part of Wisc tomorrow but atleast we are a few days closer to Dec.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

It was 69 here yesterday, still in leaf mode when it should be snow time... Hopefully in December, it comes around and gets going...


----------



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

*11/30 and first flakes are sticking....*

this is alot better than yesterdays rain and 48*. Snow in Saturdays forecast.


----------

